# My first Fattie (Franken Pig Fattie)



## g wikky (Jan 7, 2014)

My boss at work (Bigr314) introduced me to smoking and Fatties. So here we go!

Started with a 50/50 mix of ground Italian sausage and ground bratwurst. Then added Virginia baked ham, honey ham, black forest ham and ham off the bone. Then added a whole strip of kielbasa (split long ways down the middle). Wrapped in a bacon weave to finish off any great Fattie. All made from a pig thus the name lol.
	

		
			
		

		
	




















Loved every last bite!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bear55 (Jan 9, 2014)

A heart attack in a roll!!! Looks wonderful!


----------



## phillip p smith (Jan 9, 2014)

I see you wrapped it in wax paper or was it Saran wrap?  

Was it wrapped when you put it in the smoker?

What temp did you use and how long did you smoke it?


----------



## g wikky (Jan 10, 2014)

Wrapped it in Saran wrap to get it really tight and refrigerated it till it went on the smoker. Smoked it for 3 hours at 225.


----------



## g wikky (Jan 10, 2014)

Also, I forgot to mention, it was NOT wrapped during smoking, that would've been a huge mistake lol.


----------

